# Left fur Dead :3



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Add me on Steam: Skeletonlander

my friends name will pop up as Th3_Jakkl

and maybe we can play some l4d together, furry style X3

EDIT: pic removed, more trouble than its worth


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

you would


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

I would wat?

I was bored, and haven't played l4d in a while, and new friends are always welcome 

also, feel free to post your steam friends name, the more furries the merrier


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

naw dude tis cool, i dont got steam
and im upset


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool picture; I can't wait for Left 4 Dead PC to go on sale again so I can play it when my parents hogs the tv :/

(Steam name and Gamertag are both Fflaw)


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

i can post my gamer tag, you guys ready for the best gamer tag of all time


SassyMcWilliams

yeah.... but my account has been suspended for i dont know how long for getting 3 months of gold free


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG you hacker, jk

I should buy TF2 

EDIT: added direwolf :3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate you.

I hate you I hate you I hate you.

Why do furries have to kill everything I like be trying to "furrify" everything?  I swear to god if someone makes a furry Red Faction: Guerrilla picture, I'm going to find them and beat them.

Also, the picture has Edis Krad in it and that's just fucking terrible.  Babyfurs need to die in a fire gas chamber.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I hate you I hate you I hate you.
> 
> ...



cool story bro

anyways, yea i do have somewhat of a problem with baby furs, but thats besides the point

the point of this thread is i just wanted to play l4d with some other people of the fandom, just to have a good time, is that too much to ask without some elitist pushing their opinion on me?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually, I'm not pushing anything.  I was just expressing my hate.  And I'm hardly elitist.  I'm just extremely opinionated.

EDIT:  You know what?  Screw that.  I don't have to take crap from a person who likes making themself stupid in order to feel good.

On-topic, you can find my steam ID elsewhere in the TFL section.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> cool story bro
> 
> anyways, yea i do have somewhat of a problem with baby furs, but thats besides the point
> 
> the point of this thread is i just wanted to play l4d with some other people of the fandom, just to have a good time, is that too much to ask without some elitist pushing their opinion on me?



How can you have a problem with babbyfurs but hang out with them? Or save their pictures and upload them elsewhere in a thread?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

Edis is cute :3


kawaii ^______^ like a kitty


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ^______^



GB2R&R, LEI-LAN...

Oh. I didn't see you there, Load_Blown.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

Exunod said:


> GB2R&R, LEI-LAN...
> 
> Oh. I didn't see you there, Load_Blown.




S'alright, I don't usually post in TFL


THA FAG LIFE


TOOTS & FART LIGHTING


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Actually, I'm not pushing anything.  I was just expressing my hate.  And I'm hardly elitist.  I'm just extremely opinionated.



that tells me everything, thanks



Exunod said:


> How can you have a problem with babbyfurs but hang out with them? Or save their pictures and upload them elsewhere in a thread?



i think the whole idea is a little weird, but i'm tolerable about it nonetheless

and i just saved that picture because im a fan of l4d and i thought it was kinda cool


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> S'alright, I don't usually FART LIGHTING



sorry, i have selective hearing


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> that tells me everything, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, exactly, is cool about babbyfurs?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> and i just saved that picture because im a fan of l4d and i thought it was kinda cool



If you had any remote respect for the game, you would find the image repulsive.

In before fursecution, furry bashing, etc.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm confused, is making fan-art a bad thing?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

Fan art's fine.

But please, for the love of all that is sacred, not everything has to be furry.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

TBH, i didnt know the person who was zoey in this picture was a babyfur ok?

i thought the picture itself was cool, so i decided to post it because it was relevant to the topic of furries playing l4d together, not to be on l4d and murr eachother to death


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

when on Faf it does.... and we all know where this picture came from


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> If you had any remote respect for the game, you would find the image repulsive.



YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR ZOMBIES >:C


HOW *DARE* YOU


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2009)

What?
Do you have some kind of retarded patch to turn Zoey into Renamon?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What?
> Do you have some kind of retarded patch to turn Zoey into Renamon?



If i could, i would


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember your name.
I'm pretty sure we've played a match together.
Do you have a mic?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I remember your name.
> I'm pretty sure we've played a match together.
> Do you have a mic?



uh, yea

whats your name while you where playing, i might remember it


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2009)

You'd remember it.
So, I guess maybe it was some other douchebag with a "3" in his name.
God, I hate that.
That's, like, so banal. :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

It's like intentionally typing "teh."  The fad ended long ago.  Use correct English please.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> It's like intentionally typing "teh."  The fad ended long ago.  Use correct English please.



QQ


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> QQ



I liek this


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, my slanty-eyed friend.  Double Q.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess i leave it in there as an homage to when i was a skiddie and didnt know crap about C++ or hooks

now i am teh leetzor and p00n all j00 n00bs

EDIT: ok, now can we get back on topic please? I still want to play left 4 dead with some fellow furries


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Yes, my slanty-eyed friend.  Double Q.



Someone is not up on his internet culture.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 15, 2009)

No offense, but the badassery of the original image was lost in the furry version.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Someone is not up on his internet culture.



dont you mean the series of tubes?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cZC67wXUTs


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Someone is not up on his internet culture.




What is this...cul...ture...thing you speak of?  Is that some kind of Asian insult?  How dare you.   >:C


On-topic, I am still willing to play L4D.  I just won't post my SteamID on this thread as it's in another around here and posting it twice would be redundant.


----------



## yak (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2009)

...and this is why I mostly prefer playing L4D with my anime friends, at least they dont bastardize the awesome L4D pic...then again we play L2D Mode for L4D


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...and this is why I mostly prefer playing L4D with my anime friends, at least they dont bastardize the awesome L4D pic...then again we play L2D Mode for L4D



ffs... removing pic for the sake of the point of this thread >.>


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2009)

I know which pic you guys are talking about, and I still see it in my nightmares.
GET IT OFF ME!!!!


Also, I play L4D, but I'm not going to play it with some totally random guy just because you happen to be a furry. Fapping to wolf porn does not make up for tactical abilities or the ability to share a joke.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 15, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Fapping to wolf porn does not make up for tactical abilities or the ability to share a joke.



Shut up yes it does.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I play L4D, but I'm not going to play it with some totally random guy just because you happen to be a furry. Fapping to wolf porn does not make up for tactical abilities or the ability to share a joke.



are you saying im bad at playing l4d? TAKE THAT BACK 

well, i wanted to play l4d with some new friends, being that your a furry is just a plus


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Eh, I'd be up for it, I game for fun, I don't care whether the other players are furry or not to be honest.
Heck, I don't even care if you take the game seriously, it's all good fun...except playing pub games...those tend to be horrible (in my experience anyways).

And how does fan-art ruin a game? If you don't like it then just ignore it.
Though I still find it strange the "Zoey" character is 1/3 the size of everyone else, I presume that's the infamous "babyfur" you speak of.
*sorry, I guess I'm newer than I thought, because that's new to me.*

Yeah, I think that's a bit strange.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't have L4D, but I'm adding you regardless.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also, I play L4D, but I'm not going to play it with some totally random guy just because you happen to be a furry. Fapping to wolf porn does not make up for tactical abilities or the ability to share a joke.



This is very true.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

But then again, you'd have to play with someone before you can come to such a decision.


----------



## ChaseFollies (Apr 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also, I play L4D, but I'm not going to play it with some totally random guy just because you happen to be a furry. Fapping to wolf porn does not make up for tactical abilities or the ability to share a joke.




Really? For real? Can I bare your children? (slight complication being a guy...) can I try and bare your children?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

ChaseFollies said:


> Really? For real? Can I bare your children? (slight complication being a guy...) can I try and bare your children?



o hai follie

got steam?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

Well at least there are furs who properly socialize in gaming.

Seriously, sometimes I want the fandom to burn especially when they try to do other things. <_<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well at least there are furs who properly socialize in gaming.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes I want the fandom to burn especially when they try to do other things. <_<




hai u wan 2 yif in l4d plx?

But no.  I stay as far away from anything furry when gaming as possible.  Unless it's those few TF2 servers.  But they're all fairly normal there.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

FURRIES RUIN EVERYTHING!

*cites RnR topic*


----------



## Icen (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm such a Left 4 Dead whore. D: I have it for the 360 though. If I ever get the money, or it becomes cheaper, I'll probably be more of a whore and get it for the PC.

My friend has it for the PC (after I got her sucked into the game) and she loooooooves it.


----------



## Icen (Apr 16, 2009)

yak said:


>


BECAUSE THAT WOULD BE TOO HARD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

Icen said:


> I'm such a Left 4 Dead whore. D: I have it for the 360 though. If I ever get the money, or it becomes cheaper, I'll probably be more of a whore and get it for the PC.
> 
> My friend has it for the PC (after I got her sucked into the game) and she loooooooves it.



Steam.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

Icen said:


> BECAUSE THAT WOULD BE TOO HARD




Francis' hate can stop even a Tank.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Francis' hate can stop even a Tank.


try 4 Pills Left

4 pills all running away from a hoard of Louis


----------



## ChaseFollies (Apr 16, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> o hai follie
> 
> got steam?



I do indeed my friend... you can find me at Steam: F4LL3n_S3R4PH1M...  I... think...

oh look at that 4:20 <*takes hit*>


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

3:44 here, but i need to pick up some more herb, just ran out with a wake n bake haha

anyways, ill try and add you


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

EDIT: Double posted D:


----------

